# P06DC and P21DD



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi all,
brought my vehicle in hoping to get the neg. battery terminal and DEF heater replacement under special coverage, but was unable to do so. Upon receiving invoice of the car I noticed the tech at the dealership had stated that the "P06DC oil pressure control solenoid valve shorted internally". I am unable to find anything regarding this in the 2.0 diesel platform. Does any one have any insight or input on this? 

On a side note, has anyone been told by the dealer that they will not honor the special warranty on the negative battery cable unless the vehicle is brought in showing the errors (I experienced stabilitrac and power steering errors mostly along with other electrical gremlins)? they would not honor the DEF heater repair and stated "element burned out" thus making it not applicable.

thanks for any advice/input.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd find another dealer. 

The DEF heater issue that they describe as "element burned out" is exactly the reason the special coverage exists--because the part fails so predictably that it ought to be just considered a regular maintenance item every 50-60k miles. 

The battery cable would probably require observable symptoms by the precise letter of the rules, but most dealers care enough about their customers' impressions that they'll go ahead and do it if the customer gives a reliable account of the symptoms and they match the special coverage. 

Basically, I'd conclude that whoever you're dealing with has a basic lack of reading comprehension and a lack of interest in keeping their customers satisfied.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Agreed. The Special Coverage can be confusing to some techs with low diesel experience (especially the Cruze). We’ve seen some inconsistent feedback from others here.

In my case, I had a different code than yours...P21AB. Diagnostic check found Reductant (DEF) Tank Level Sensor fault. Estimated repair was over $600 to replace the DEF tank because according to them the level sensor was not serviceable.

I asked why this wasn’t covered under the DEF tank Special Coverage and they stated that only covers the heater failure, not a level sensor fault.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

I will be taking it into another dealer, not looking forward to another 140$ fee for them to look at the car. Anybody familiar with the “multi point inspection”? I popped the hood when changing the oil and noticed the coolant bottle was empty. I’d assume that is something they would check under that inspection.

btw, I had contacted Chevy corporate about the def tank warranty and they were no help. Unfortunately they had said if the dealer thinks that it doesn’t meet criteria for the warranty it’s not required for them to fix it.


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

take your receipts from the first dealer and let the other dealership know what your dealing with. They may wave the diagnostic fee for you. You might also contact chevy customer support about the problem dealership to see if they will assist.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Contacted Chevy corporate and they stated if the dealer said it wasn’t under warranty, they can not make them replace it under the warranty. Also got the countdown today driving from work, stating to service DEF system and read manual. I am going to replace it myself, not worth the hassle of having to convince a dealership to replace a part under the special warranty and not have a vehicle while it’s being repaired.


TyGeR said:


> take your receipts from the first dealer and let the other dealership know what your dealing with. They may wave the diagnostic fee for you. You might also contact chevy customer support about the problem dealership to see if they will assist.


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

I just went thru replacing the DEF heater assembly on my cruze. Its not a hard job, just a bit messy if you have a lot of fluid in your tank. Even after I replaced the tank heater I had to take it to the dealership to have the mileage reduced messaged cleared. I told them what I had done, they said they needed to do a few diagnostic test on the system. During the 2 hours of test the fault cleared. There is a decent video on YouTube for doing the heater replacement.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

TyGeR said:


> I just went thru replacing the DEF heater assembly on my cruze. Its not a hard job, just a bit messy if you have a lot of fluid in your tank. Even after I replaced the tank heater I had to take it to the dealership to have the mileage reduced messaged cleared. I told them what I had done, they said they needed to do a few diagnostic test on the system. During the 2 hours of test the fault cleared. There is a decent video on YouTube for doing the heater replacement.


I’m not too concerned about changing it, shouldn’t be to difficult. I’ll swap out the new negative cable while I’m doing that. Did they try and charge you to reset the reduced mileage fault?


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

no, it was $135 an hour labor for 2 hours, they said the faults cleared during the pressure test and the DEF test. When I took it to them I was expecting to spend about 2k for repairs from what I had read about the DEF quality poor fault problem, being it would not clear the fault after I swapped the tank heater. Everything I had read said that I may need to drive up too 100 miles after replacing the tank heater for the message to clear. I had hit the 100 miles and was at 20miles till a 4mph max when I took it to the dealer. I had exhausted everything I could do. They had swapped the the tank and heater under a maintenance recommendation they had listed for the vehicle.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When I replaced the NOx2 sensor a couple years ago to allow for the Service Emissions countdown to go away - the Particulate sensor was also bad, but that was replaced under special coverage. However, because the NOx2 sensor was _also_ bad (even if it wasn't causing the countdown - it had been throwing a CEL on and off for half a year by that point, if not longer, but only caused issues when it came to using remote start in winter as the CEL would be lit), it needed to be replaced before the countdown would go away.

I didn't drive it 100 miles (nor did I have time to do so - I finished replacing the sensor a few hours _after_ we were supposed to leave to drive up north...on my birthday, no less - we had a dinner reservation up there for 7PM, but we didn't even get to the Inn until 11PM), but the countdown was still there. I drove it over to the dealer and they had to run that procedure you've described. It basically is a super thorough check the computer does to make sure _no_ other faults exist. They charged me $165 to run that. With that combined with the ~$220 cost of the sensor off Rock Auto, and the hours with a torch, wrench and hammer it took me to remove the sensor, I should've just had the dealer do it when they replaced the particulate sensor a week before.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Lots of potential issues with this system, deleting sounds like a good idea. Only if it wasn’t such an PIA to get done. Off topic, did you guys get a water pump replaced through warranty? Was anything else changed at the same time? Any recommendations to get changed out while it’s being done?


----------



## kdbstl (Apr 14, 2015)

Was it the heater or the oil sensor? Mine just threw P06DC along with two that say it's the particulate sensor. I am at my 2 year interval for the dpf heater though but I always got the P21DD code for that. If it is, this one is on me. Sounds like it's fairly easy to do. Not sure about the oil sensor. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## kdbstl (Apr 14, 2015)

kdbstl said:


> Was it the heater or the oil sensor? Mine just threw P06DC along with two that say it's the particulate sensor. I am at my 2 year interval for the dpf heater though but I always got the P21DD code for that. If it is, this one is on me. Sounds like it's fairly easy to do. Not sure about the oil sensor. Crossing my fingers!


Update: Not sure if I just sat too long and needed a few good runs but the CEL is off. I went ahead and changed the battery because I had noticed some hard turnovers and it went dead listening to the radio while doing some rear end work recently. I am not in the mood for that to go out this winter at the wrong time. Hopefully that satisfies the P06DC


----------

